# INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review



## Chao (Jul 28, 2010)

*Features:*
Size: 4.78 in (L) x 1 in (D)
3.3 oz w/ batteries
Powered by 2xCR123A
Carbon fiber Body
Water resistant
Next generation TIROS lens
High-impact mineral glass
Patented heat releasing vents
*Output / runtime*
High, 200 lm, (2.5h) 
Low, 40 lm, (11h) 
Strobe, 200 lm (6h)

*Switch operation: *
• momentary - press and hold (for more than 1/2 second); when the button is released the flashlight will turn off
• high - press and click;
• low - click twice within 2 seconds
• strobe - 2 quick clicks from high, low or off.
• lockout

*Lux readings at 1meter: *
High: 7610 lux
Low: 1619 lux

*Carbon fiber body*




Inforce 6VX was built of Carbon fiber material that saves weight and withstands rigors of combat.


*TIROS lens provides powerful hot spots and balanced peripheral light*




Inforce 6VX using the next generation TIROS optic lens, I think the optics is same as the previous 115 lumen version Inforce 6V that I have. I am not sure what kind of LED the 6VX used, seems like lumileds K2 when I tried peek inside through the optics. (please correct me, if I am wrong)







The beam pattern looks like what the Inova said, powerful hot spot and balanced peripheral lighting. Followed are beamshots compared to 115 lumen 6V and Surefire LX2.

Upper row: 5m; bottom row: 10m
Left to right: Inforce 6V (115 lm)/ 3800 lux, Inforce 6VX (200 lm)/ 7610 lux, SF LX2 (200 lm)/ 9280 lux





















Since Inforce 6VX was claimed 200 lumen, it did much brighter than the 115 lumen 6V. With the help of TIROS lens, 6VX generates a strong throw and very useful spills. When compared to SF LX2, the hot spot in LX2 was bigger (5m shots), and LX2 was a bit brighter (either total output or throw) than the Inforce 6VX (10m shots), however, the SF LX2 had been tested that more than 200 lumen, so I think the Inforce 6VX should be around 200 lumen.

*Low beam is bright enough for general use *








The low beam was claimed 40 lumen, I think this is bright enough for general purpose. Beamshots above is the comparison with Fenix TK-10 (Q5) 60 lumen low beam. 

*Heat releasing vents*




The body including the head was built of carbon fiber material, the heat releasing might be the issue that affects the LED efficiency. Inforce 6VX has patented heat releasing vent to keep the flashlight cool and maximize LED performance. 








In the runtime test, as the graph showing above, the high beam can ran and been regulated near 2 hr with using 2 primary cells, this performance is similar to the general metal lights with max beam. I let the light continue running for 10 minutes without held it, and then grabbed the light, the light just warm, not hot, so I think the heat releasing vent did works well. The low beam runtime was around 9.5h with primary cells.

I tried 17670 Li-on in 6VX, but it not works in high beam, only can turn on the low beam. 

*Multi-function tail cap switch: *







The light levels and strobe are controlled by multi-function tailcap switch, when first time I pressed the button to turn the light on, it surprised me, I can’t heard or feel any “click”, it’s so quiet when operate this light, I don’t know whether this is because it’s designed for tactical purpose, but I still use to the “click” that I can feel the feedback of the operation. 

Finally, I would say Inforce 6VX is great, it was built with good INOVA quality, light weight and has nice balance of the output, throw ability, and runtime, and I like the multi-functions of high-low-strobe setting, high beam is strong enough and low beam fits the general use, the strobe function can let me feel safer, for in case I need it and very easy to be accessed, so the setting is just right for me.
I don’t have experience for its tactical use, but Inforce 6VX should be good to be my new EDC light.


----------



## jtblue (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Nice review :thumbsup:

There isn't a lot of info about inforce lights on this forums but looks like the cracks are starting to get filled.

I was thinking of getting one but got a 6P instead; why couldn't you write this review sooner or else i probably would of got this one instead


----------



## krayman (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Thanks, I just find my new backpack light. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodrow (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Thanks Chao! I have the 6v and was considering the new one..but was not sure. The beamshots do show it is decently brighter.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Nice review - it looks as if Inova have come out with something well worth considering. Moving this to the Reviews section.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Great review!

I made a promised myself that if someday a affordable carbon fiber flashlight is released I should get it, I think this is the time.

Where can I buy this flashlight?

I went to the inforce-mil.com website but they only sell the 
9VX model... And it also shows the 6VX to be 175 lumens not the 200 version.

Thanks.


----------



## krayman (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

so far I only saw it available here :shrug:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJhcxf2SFPc


----------



## Chao (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

I got mine from brightguy


----------



## krayman (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



Chao said:


> I got mine from brightguy


 
Thanks, I will order one from them, hope their shipping fee not too much.


----------



## Xak (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

I'm very interested in what LED this is and what kind of tint it has. Can it take 3.7v RCR123? Anyone know? Also, are the runtimes for real?


----------



## Chao (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Forgot to mention that, my 6VX has very white tint.


----------



## carrot (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

I got to play with the INFORCE lights recently at MattK's SHOT Show party. Nice stuff, wouldn't mind owning me a couple of these...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Nice review!  

.

Now you've got me wanting to try one. But I think I'll wait until the prices come down a bit. Not that $100 for this light is too much or anything.


----------



## Chao (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Added low beam runtime graph in the #1 post


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Do you know if the 6VX can take 2x3.7v?


----------



## Chao (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



richardcpf said:


> Do you know if the 6VX can take 2x3.7v?



I have no idea about using 2xRCR123A, and I think I will not try that, sorry


----------



## civic77 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Thanks for the review Chao. Glad to see Inova updating their lights. Looks like a nice optic and beam. Just wish they'd offer a lower level. 

On a somewhat related note, does anyone have a Inforce 9VX? If so what are your impressions? I saw that it is rated at 250 lumens and is pretty compact for a 3 celled light. There is literally no information on this light anywhere, :shrug: . 

The luminous K2 sure seems to be making a comeback, thought they were discontinued? The new Surefire and Inova lights use them, I thought they'd all be using the XP-G.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

I keep getting drawn back to this light for some reason. I too wished it has a lower level, something under 5 lumens would be nice.

I could've sworn that I saw a video on Youtube and they showed this light having quote, "Low, medium, and high levels." I wonder if that was a different version..


----------



## Xak (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

Does anyone yet know if it can take 2xRCR123 3.7v rechargeables?


----------



## civic77 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



Schuey2002 said:


> I keep getting drawn back to this light for some reason. I too wished it has a lower level, something under 5 lumens would be nice.
> 
> I could've sworn that I saw a video on Youtube and they showed this light having quote, "Low, medium, and high levels." I wonder if that was a different version..



Me too, I keep checking out this review and trying (unsucessfully) to find other reviews on these lights. I think I might sell one of my other lights and try one of these out soon

Anyways I did some research on these lights last night, from my understanding there are three different models, not including the 200 lumen color Inforce lights.

There's the 6VX, which is 200/40 lumens model reviewed here.
Then there's the 9VX, 250/50 lumens and is a 3 celled light.
Finally there's the Inforce white which is the 3 level light your talking about, 225/80/11.5 lumens. This is a 2 celled model but is same size as the 9VX (actually .1" longer) and unfortunely cost the most out of the three. 

I guess Inova and Inforce and no longer the same company. I read on a forum here that Inova was acquired by Nite ize and are now manufactured in China. The Inforce is now a separate company that is still owned by Emissive Energy and still made in America:thumbsup:

I emailed Emissive energy for further clarification about their different models of Inforce lights.


----------



## civic77 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



Xak said:


> Does anyone yet know if it can take 2xRCR123 3.7v rechargeables?



I don't know but I wouldn't want to try it. I don't think there are enough owners of these lights to get someone crazy enough to try it yet, my guess, :mecry:.


----------



## Dirty Monkey (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*

WOW awesome review.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



civic77 said:


> Me too, I keep checking out this review and trying (unsucessfully) to find other reviews on these lights. I think I might sell one of my other lights and try one of these out soon
> 
> Anyways I did some research on these lights last night, from my understanding there are three different models, not including the 200 lumen color Inforce lights.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Xak (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



civic77 said:


> Me too, I keep checking out this review and trying (unsucessfully) to find other reviews on these lights. I think I might sell one of my other lights and try one of these out soon
> 
> Anyways I did some research on these lights last night, from my understanding there are three different models, not including the 200 lumen color Inforce lights.
> 
> ...



That 9VX must have a great runtime with 3xCR123.


----------



## Chao (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



civic77 said:


> I guess Inova and Inforce and no longer the same company. I read on a forum here that Inova was acquired by Nite ize and are now manufactured in China. The Inforce is now a separate company that is still owned by Emissive Energy and still made in America:thumbsup:
> .



I corrected the title, took off the Inova, since they are different company now


----------



## unclevit (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Inova INFORCE 6VX (200 lumen) review*



Xak said:


> I'm very interested in what LED this is and what kind of tint it has. Can it take 3.7v RCR123? Anyone know? Also, are the runtimes for real?


 
_My fellow member uses 3.0v Rechargeables, and never have any problem. Don't know about 3.7v RCR. Hope this helps._


----------



## civic77 (Aug 11, 2010)

The runtime for the Inforce 9VX high level is listed as 3 hours, their quoted runtime for the 6VX is 2.5 hours and tested here, at about 2 hours regulated so I'm guessing the 9VX will run 2.5 hours regulated?? (remember its rated 250 lumens vs. 200 for 6VX). 

Unclevit, any idea of the runtime with the 3.0v rechargeables? How does he like the light?


----------



## unclevit (Aug 11, 2010)

civic77 said:


> The runtime for the Inforce 9VX high level is listed as 3 hours, their quoted runtime for the 6VX is 2.5 hours and tested here, at about 2 hours regulated so I'm guessing the 9VX will run 2.5 hours regulated?? (remember its rated 250 lumens vs. 200 for 6VX).
> 
> Unclevit, any idea of the runtime with the 3.0v rechargeables? How does he like the light?


 
_One of my people just used the T2-MP a couple nights ago at his checkpoint. He said it took him almost 1.5 hrs to replace the new 3.0v rechargeables. He is using NexTorch's 3.0v Rechargeables at the moment. No idea on the 9VX (need to order one soon, out of my wives' eyes ) runtime with this 3.0v Rechargeables. To us, NexTorch's 3.0v rechargeables (they only have in 3.0v type) are with the same built and performance qualities with AWs we are using too. Don't know after 100+ charges. Honestly, we all fall in love with their T6A & GT6A-S models (powerful xenon bulbs - we need to see more details in woods, home entry, etc. in our military missions) batteries and chargers. Can't afford many pairs of primary 123a everynight _


----------



## Xak (Aug 11, 2010)

unclevit said:


> _One of my people just used the T2-MP a couple nights ago at his checkpoint. He said it took him almost 1.5 hrs to replace the new 3.0v rechargeables. He is using NexTorch's 3.0v Rechargeables at the moment. No idea on the 9VX (need to order one soon, out of my wives' eyes ) runtime with this 3.0v Rechargeables. To us, NexTorch's 3.0v rechargeables (they only have in 3.0v type) are with the same built and performance qualities with AWs we are using too. Don't know after 100+ charges. Honestly, we all fall in love with their T6A & GT6A-S models (powerful xenon bulbs - we need to see more details in woods, home entry, etc. in our military missions) batteries and chargers. Can't afford many pairs of primary 123a everynight _



Check out the 4Sevens series of Warm tinted lights. They are about the same tint as incan, but are the new XPG LEDs. They should give you all the detail you need. The Neutral tint he offers is a great compromise. They can handle RCR123 3.7v batteries or other rechargeables like the 17670. Some will work with the 18650 body sold separately. Worth a look if you like the tint of incans.


----------



## civic77 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info unclevit. This is the first time I have heard of nextorch but I will have to look into them, the 600mAh capacity for the 3.0V sounds reasonable. Esp. if it has the same quality as AW. I run AW RCR123A in my Surefire LX2 & E2DL's but wouldn't trust the higher voltage in Inova's or single cell Surefires.


----------



## unclevit (Aug 12, 2010)

Xak said:


> Check out the 4Sevens series of Warm tinted lights. They are about the same tint as incan, but are the new XPG LEDs. They should give you all the detail you need. The Neutral tint he offers is a great compromise. They can handle RCR123 3.7v batteries or other rechargeables like the 17670. Some will work with the 18650 body sold separately. Worth a look if you like the tint of incans.


 
_Copy that Tks for advice. Just recently that we were sampled with TK20s, and I sent them to my men down our South. I think the 4Sevens will have more lumen output. Will look into that :twothumbs_


----------



## unclevit (Aug 12, 2010)

civic77 said:


> Thanks for the info unclevit. This is the first time I have heard of nextorch but I will have to look into them, the 600mAh capacity for the 3.0V sounds reasonable. Esp. if it has the same quality as AW. I run AW RCR123A in my Surefire LX2 & E2DL's but wouldn't trust the higher voltage in Inova's or single cell Surefires.


 
_Hope you will like them. I recommend not just because they help support our men, but their qualities are good too. Don't know in the longrun yet. We just got their products in a few months ago. So far, their products are performing excellently in our missions._


----------



## outersquare (Sep 4, 2010)

was there any word what LED these use


----------



## Xak (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish someone would try RCR123 in this light. I'm very curious.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 12, 2013)

Just to mention in this great review, I'm running my 6VX on *2x IMR16340* with no problems. The output continues the same and the current draw is 600mah at 8,4v, instead the 850mah at 6v of primaries.

Just love this light, it's my "tactical" EDC.


----------



## jasond (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all. :wave: Long time listener, first time caller...
Wanted to add my amateur opinion.

My intention when researching online for many hours (including CandlePowerForums): find a versatile, small, powerful, single-hand operated, simple/streamlined flashlight, made in USA that I could use as a bicycle headlight and all-around, at-the-front-door and in-my-backpack light.
5 months ago, I bought the InForce 6V on Amazon for ~$80. 

The research paid off. GREAT little light. I use it often and it outperforms every other light I've ever used. Note: I worked 9 years for Harbor Patrol and had the opportunity to use and or observe a lot of flashlights; dive lights, tactical lights, spotlights, general-purpose lights etc...

I had to modify/build a mount for my bicycle but again it was worth the effort...by far the best headlight. Lights my way like nothing I've ever used and I just slide it off the mount, toss in my backpack/pocket and I know it's safe and available if I need it (I modified a bicycle mount to use the clip on the light and recently built a lower-profile clip-on mount).
I'm can only guess there are LOTS of comparable lights. Again, as an amateur in a forum of extremely knowledgeable experts I recommend the InForce.
jd


----------



## mexicomark (Jun 7, 2014)

Xak said:


> I wish someone would try RCR123 in this light. I'm very curious.



dont do it.

i just did, and it blew up

a lot of burning smell from the torch


----------



## Dioni (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm still running mine on IMRs... no problem so far.


----------



## vernSL (Jul 9, 2014)

Still really loving my 6vx. Inforce needs to start releasing new models or updating older ones. I would definitely buy more of their lights. I have an APL, WML, and a 6vx. I just wish they'd make a single CR123A flashlight similar to the 6vx.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 11, 2014)

I had a 6VX, it was throwing as good as my SUREFIRE LX2. However I did a runtime with 2 x RCR123 - 3V TENERGY - and I only got 20 or 25 min on HIGH . Its faith was decided on the spot ... SOLD right away. That happened 3-4 years ago. But I still kept my 6V which - although less powerful - has a decent runtime on RCR - 1.5hrs - and on primaries.


----------

